Ask HN: What do developers do on Friday so they can be productive on Monday? - Unbeliever69
======
cauterized
I'm in a role that involves a lot of communication as well as code. I often
get my best development work done on Friday afternoons because everyone's
already spent the rest of the week asking me questions/updating me on things
and they're out of things to say and/or goofing off in anticipation of the
weekend.

That said, on Fridays I like to:

\- make sure I've listed out all the things I need to talk to people about
next week

\- get to inbox zero

\- clean up my personal to-do list

\- update my calendar to make sure I've blocked off time for development work
next week

\- push all local work to the remote repository

\- take notes on next steps/blockers for my current project/task

For an individual contributor, the last one is the most important. The weekend
is the most massive context switch you can have short of a vacation, and it'll
take you much longer to get back in the zone if you have to re-excavate the
various layers of things you need to do in order to do the things that will
let you do the things to fix the bug/implement the feature.

Pro tip: do the same before you go home every night, too, and save yourself a
headache in the morning.

------
dazmiller
Leave work early and have a weekend. No better way to have a productive Monday

------
PaulHoule
One thing you don't do is release changes to production in a hurry on Friday
afternoon. Often that leads to working through the weekend thus not being
refreshed on Monday.

